
Using Induction to Design Algorithms (1988) [pdf] - jcr
http://akira.ruc.dk/~keld/teaching/algoritmedesign_f05/Artikler/05/Manber88.pdf
======
hargeisa1444
Surprised I didn't know of this paper, this is the paper that led to the book:

Introduction to Algorithms: A Creative Approach by Udi Manber (1989).

This book was awesome, a reviewer on Amazon explains its unique style of
teaching better than me:

"By Vinhthuy Phan on July 2, 2003 : Most books I have read on the subject seem
to be simply a collection of algorithmic tricks and techniques. There's no
single universal idea, except for this book by Udi Manber. The cover picture
says it all. In my opinion, the most fundamental and universal concept in
algorithmic design is the idea of induction, recursion, and building bigger
desired solutions from smaller already-constructed ones. The experts establish
this as their intuition and perhaps take it for granted. But as a beginning
algorist, when you have to ask yourself how do I solve/optimize/approximate
this problem, I think you'll find this idea so important. This book attempts
to make this concept your algorithmic intuition, and that's I think is a good
thing. That said, it should be read along with other books in algorithms
design and analysis."

